# In Praise of Conductors- Arn't They Vital?



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

What would a symphony be without a good conductor? Think about it... many performances completely fail to do justice to a piece of work (we don't even like certain pieces because of the way they're performed). The conductor would almost seem to be as vital as the composer. We are indebted to good conductors. Example: Mehta conducting Schmidt's 4th Symphony. THANK YOU MEHTA! THANK YOU KARAJAN AND MANY OTHERS!


----------

